# I have all these attractants...



## slowroller (Jun 30, 2009)

Okay, I'm a bit of a beginner, so please be easy on me. But, I need some advice. I have two places I hunt mainly, a stand in some oak treees close to water, and a stand about 40 yds from a soy bean field. 

Recently, I bought a mineral lick, corn, buck jam - apple, and trails end #307. The only thing I have put out is the mineral lick (in the oak stand) and it looks like it has never been touched, been there 3 weeks (im guessing because they just simply want to eat the acorns instead). 

However, I haven't put out any corn or buck jam because I'm afraid that they will recognize something different and they will change routes. I read somewhere that the 'apple' smell of the buck jam will turn them off if there are no natural apples close by. I can't imagine the corn having a negative effect, but the squirrels and turkeys seem to take care of the most of it anyway. I don't want this stuff to go to waste, but I don't want to use it improperly either. I plan to try the estrous this weekend, dragging a wick on the way in and hanging it in a tree close by. Any adivse on the food attactants? Is it too late to start putting out corn? Thanks.


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

you wont notice any thing hitting your mineral lick till maybe spring. it gets to the point like you give up on it and stroll out there sometime in spring and its hammered. be patient it will work. I have had TREMENDOUS luck with the buck jam apple. the farm i hunt has no apple trees around but they still come in to it hard. make sure you dump it on a dead stump for the optimal use. there is no rhyme or reason for them hitting it both bucks and does will litterally eat your stump to the ground. With all the food sources still around i would wait on the corn. i had best luck with that later in the year when snow is on and the food is scarse. now you can put it up and they will probably use it but i would wait a bit when the deer get back into normal food/water/bed pattern not when they are all chased up with rut and the upcoming gun season(s). Just my 2 cents


----------



## Treebass227 (Jul 31, 2006)

I would suggest that you forget about "attractants", and focus on deer movement/ wind direction. I understand the temptation to hunt over a corn pile, but I have had greater success since I quit hunting over food. I'm sure that others feel differently, but that has been my experience.

After the rut a well placed corn pile can be helpful, but I would still resist hunting right over the pile. Set up on a trail going to the corn pile maybe.


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

If you plan on making a scent trail with esterous or something of the like, I would go to your stand earlier than planned WITHOUT laying a trail. Once you get to the stand, apply the esterous to the wick and drag it in a direction away from your stand. Do this in two or three different directions, applying more scent to the wick each time you return to the stand. This way, the scent is strongest near your stand so if any bucks find the scent trail, they will follow it towards your stand since the scent will get stronger. If you apply the scent to your wick at your truck and then walk in, the scent will be strongest by your truck and the deer will follow the trail in the opposite direction of your stand. Not saying that the deer will not follow the trail to your stand if you apply and walk in, but I just feel that doing it the way I said puts the odds in your favor a little more. Hope this makes sense/helps.


----------



## Catproinnovations (Dec 8, 2009)

Treebass227 said:


> I would suggest that you forget about "attractants", and focus on deer movement/ wind direction. I understand the temptation to hunt over a corn pile, but I have had greater success since I quit hunting over food. I'm sure that others feel differently, but that has been my experience.
> 
> After the rut a well placed corn pile can be helpful, but I would still resist hunting right over the pile. Set up on a trail going to the corn pile maybe.


i agree completely


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

I'm big on usin food attractans down on our farm in southern perry county by the wayne national forest. It is very hilly with absolutely no farms close or apple trees. But in the forest up until its cold there is a lot of food so no need for them to come to your food. But when that snow hits and that super cold comes, its a whole diff. World down there. We have a corn feeder with record rack berry pellets and corn in it and salt licks out with mineral licks, apples, and "multi-ingredient" blocks and boy its like a bunch of fat boys in a golden corral there. We will have monster bucks from different propertys come for the winter and at one point we will have 7 does in the same picture. In just two weeks we had over 800 pictures of deer. Your spot will warm up when it cools down.
Kyle
HPT
CP

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

This september

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

We have two corn feeders but apples squeezing s from the cider mills are a real magnet We get a pick up load for 25.00 and spread several piles in the same area. Brings deer in on the first night and they keep coming.
This one is on a friends and came for corn.


----------



## Catproinnovations (Dec 8, 2009)

sorry but hunting over bait isn't hunting how can you justify that kinda seems like cheating to me may be legal in ohio but you wont see me doing it.


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Catproinnovations said:


> sorry but hunting over bait isn't hunting how can you justify that kinda seems like cheating to me may be legal in ohio but you wont see me doing it.


 Well guess you must not hunt around corn, or soy beans ,or apples or whatever.Like it or not you hunt some where between bed and food. If its legal then I dont care what any one else likes.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Catproinnovations said:


> sorry but hunting over bait isn't hunting how can you justify that kinda seems like cheating to me may be legal in ohio but you wont see me doing it.


ok,,, im gonna agreeand kinda disagree with u here, only because i dont have access to bait. if i did, id be all for baiting. ive seen it and it works....hunting... hell no, harvesting, hell yes.. if it fills the tag,, who cares..


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

Catproinnovations said:


> sorry but hunting over bait isn't hunting how can you justify that kinda seems like cheating to me may be legal in ohio but you wont see me doing it.


Sorry for mentioning but I don't hunt over my own "set-out" baits, I use them for scouting purposes only and I don't have a treestand within 300 yards of that bait. But I do hunt over natural acorns, corn, beans, etc.
Kyle
HPT
CP

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

We are over 300 yds from it.But no difference if they want to put a stand on it or move off 300 yds. My grand kids hunt about 50 yds from it and I see nothing wrong. Deer have one pattern. If you sit on a stand you ARE NOT HUNTING BUT WAITING BETWEEN A BED AND FOOD SOME WHERE. When I was able I hunted. We stalked our game which is what hunting means, Today most use tree stands and blinds and some hunt over bait and some hunt where they know they are going to bait. Corn,beans whatever doesn't matter. Bottom line you hunt with in the law your ok. But dont sit on a stand and call that hunting in my book.


----------



## Catproinnovations (Dec 8, 2009)

viper1 said:


> Well guess you must not hunt around corn, or soy beans ,or apples or whatever.Like it or not you hunt some where between bed and food. If its legal then I dont care what any one else likes.


huge difference betweem hunting natural acorns and dumpin corn to each their own buddy just statin my opinion here


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Catproinnovations said:


> huge difference betweem hunting natural acorns and dumpin corn to each their own buddy just statin my opinion here


Actually, your opinion should say, "i prefer not to hunt over bait" instead of blasting those that do...

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

Yeah, let's be critical of anyone who doesn't hunt the way we think they should. This isn't a steelhead forum. (Sorry, couldn't resist! Lol)


Ain't technology great? Now I can be distracted by fishing everywhere I go!


----------

